# Richard Sherman to be on the cover of Madden 15



## Shawn (Jun 6, 2014)

Richard Sherman of Seattle Seahawks named 'Madden NFL 15' cover athlete - ESPN

As a Seahawks fan, kinda cool to see him win the contest but I fear the Madden Curse....hope he breaks the curse.


----------



## fenderbender4 (Jun 9, 2014)

No!!!! The Madden curse. Crap. Really like Richard Sherman. Loved his response to the harsh criticism of his tirade. Brings a lot of new energy and excitement to the game. Carrying the torch of media attention to the DB position. As much as the "old-school" football fans decry the change to a pass happy league, I really like the WR-DB battles that are the forefront of football games now.


----------



## twizza (Jun 19, 2014)

Hope they release a version like last year that allows for streaming NFL Ticket. I had that last year and it was LEGIT. If you're a fan of a team in another market and hook your computer up to your big screen, it's perfect. They probably won't though. 
Anyways, I wonder if Richard yells at you when you open the game?


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 20, 2014)

twizza said:


> Hope they release a version like last year that allows for streaming NFL Ticket. I had that last year and it was LEGIT. If you're a fan of a team in another market and hook your computer up to your big screen, it's perfect. They probably won't though.
> Anyways, I wonder if Richard yells at you when you open the game?


 
I am praying that they do the NFL Ticket again. That would help as a Bills fan that live in NY... Yet not in the WNY market.

Also, PLEASE have Richard Sherman yell at me when I start the game


----------



## Shawn (Jun 25, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> Also, PLEASE have Richard Sherman yell at me when I start the game



 "U MADDEN BRO?!" if so.....would be fitting.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 25, 2014)

I have seen a leaked cover....it looks terrible IMHO. Let me see if I can find it......








WTF??? :LOL:


----------



## Shawn (Jun 30, 2014)

This is the only image I could get~






It's ok imo, I like how you can at least see the Seahawk logo on his glove....was hoping you could see it on his helmet with a side-view of his helmet.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 1, 2014)

That looks like an animated Richard Sherman, and not actually him, though


----------

